

The Node version dilemma - jakerella86
http://hueniverse.com/2015/03/02/the-node-version-dilemma/

======
pfooti
Interesting quotes from Eran Hammer:

"0.12 is DOA" and "There is little doubt that io.js represents the future of
node"

All in all, I agree with his sentiment- the 0.12 and io.js versions of node
are both interesting-looking, but my production code is running on 0.10 until
(a) I need something specific from later versions or (b) the code has had time
to gel and stabilize. Just because I can run a basic test suite against a new
version doesn't mean there's no obscure edge and race conditions that are
unlikely (but still possible) to occur.

